

Ask HN: Resources for finding internships? - adbge

Hey, HNers,<p>I'm a 19 year-old, self-taught programmer (C/systems + ruby experience) and I'm having a hell of a time finding relevant programming internships/job opportunities in the Chicago-land area.<p>Currently, I've been most "successful" (if you can call it success) by first tracking down software companies operating in Chicago and then checking if they have any available internship opportunities. Is there a better way?<p>How would you go about looking for internships (or an entry-level job) as a self-taught programmer? Are there any companies in the Chicago-land area willing to take a chance on a passionate programmer without a degree?
======
achompas
_Currently, I've been most "successful" (if you can call it success) by first
tracking down software companies operating in Chicago and then checking if
they have any available internship opportunities. Is there a better way?_

Why not contact them anyway? Whether they've posted an internship or not? I
know it's easier said than done, but this is a scenario where you'll lose
nothing by emailing interesting companies. Give it a shot!

~~~
adbge
Hey, achompas,

Good advice. I've already done this with one company, but I will be more
proactive about this in the future. After all, as you say, what's to lose?

Now the only rub is finding interesting companies! Especially when the smaller
ones, who tend to be more flexible, I'm likely to have never heard of.

~~~
achompas
I'd suggest looking for companies funded by Chicago-based incubators (there
are a few, right?) or working from co-working spaces. Go through that list one
by one and check each company out.

The above has an extra perk: companies who meet the above criteria are
probably smaller/newer, and thus more willing to take interns on.

------
davidtyleryork
Have you tried looking at venture websites? They often have a job board for
their portfolio companies and I know for a fact that startups are desperate
for interns

Some examples: <http://www.trueventures.com/jobs/> <http://500.co/startups>

------
md1515
My experiences with my own startup have told me this: There is no right way to
go about anything. There may be some "norms", but just be creative to get the
job done.

Hell, just show up to some tech companies and badger them. If you're THAT
dedicated to getting an UNPAID internship, they will take notice.

------
whackedspinach
[Shameless plug.]

Go to job fairs like the one at upcoming ACM Reflections | Projections
conference at UIUC. We have around 30 companies coming for our informal CS job
fair. It's a great way to meet recruiters and get interviews.

------
jkjeldgaard
<http://www.enternships.com/>

